# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  السلك المقطوع ( قصة إجتماعية قصيرة)

## محبة الفضيلة

يجلسُ الأب بمفردهِ فقد مضت قافلةُ الأمواتِ بنبراسِ الحنانِ و شريكةِ الحياة , التلفازُ أمامه على الوضع الصامتِ وعلى الطاولةِ كوبٌ من الشاي الساخنْ لعلهُ يدفئ ليل الوحدةِ , والصمتُ مطبقٌ والهدوءُ المقيت يخيمُ الأجواء .

حملَ بيمينهِ الجريدة - صدرت منذ أسبوع أو أكثر- قلّب صفحاتها وشعرَ بالملل , فكلّ الأخبار متشابهة و جريدةُ اليوم تشابهُ جريدةَ الغدِ و جريدةَ الأمسِ قطعا , تمتم بكلماتٍ تُعبر عن سأمه ثم رفع صوتَ التلفازِ عالياً - أكثر مما يجب -... مهلاً فلاتلوموه ولا أحد يتهمه بأنه مصاب بـ" لوثة عقلية "  هو أراد فقط الخروجَ من ذاك الجوِ الفظيع سيما و قد رستْ سفنُ الكآبةِ على شواطئ الصمتِ .

يا ربّ أعوذُ بكَ من الوحدةِ .. يا ربّ خرّجني من هذا الضيق .. يا ربّ يا ربّ . دعى ربهُ دعاء المضطر .

دقيقةُ صمتٍ واحدة مرّتْ فإذا الأبوابُ الموصدة تُفتح , نعمْ ... هم الأبناء قد خرجوا من صوامعهم .

" ما رأيتُ أسوأ من هذة الشركةِ المزودة للإنترنت قط , وأنا في غمرة الإنهماك في التصفح انقطع الإرسال " البنت الكبرى  ويقطع صوت تشكيها صوت أحمد " كان معي على الخط- في الماسنجر - مكالمة مهمة , ياللإحراج "

الأب : تعالوا ..تعالوا والوجهُ يتهللُ بالبشرِ و الفرح - هذة الفطرة- اقتربوا يا فلذة كبدي , اقترب الأبناء و طبعوا على رأس والدهم القُبل , جلسوا و تسامروا لقرابة النصفِ ساعة .

فجاءةً وقفتْ أمل و ذهبتْ بعيداً.
الأب : إلى أين بُنيتي ؟!
البنت : لحظةَ ..لحظةَ ..سأحضرُ بعد أن أتفحص هذا الجهاز الغبيّ فلا يُعقل أن ينقطعَ الإرسال كل هذا الوقت , صرختْ أمل صرخةً عمت المكان قائلة :
" من هذا الأبله الذي قطع سلك الكهرباء ؟" 

منْ الفاعل يا ترى ؟ كُلّنا نَعْرفهُ بلا ريبْ , إنه ذاك الوالدُ المتفطر قلبه على جلسةٍ حانيةٍ تجمعهُ ُبأبناءه لساعات لا لدقائق ; هم فيها أشبه بالمجبرين على مجالسته .

فهذة صورة تستحقُّ التأمل لأسرة من أسراب الأسرِ ترزحُ تحتَ و طاءةِ عدم الإنسجامِ و عدم وجود أي تواصل أسري لازم لأفرادها الكبار و الصغار فياربّ يّسر عودةً حميدةً راشدةً لأبنائنا و بناتنا .
آمين .

----------


## مروة عاشور

أسلوب سلس ومميز 
أحسن الله إليكِ..

مشكلة انقطاع التواصل بين أفراد الأسرة باتت سببًا رئيس في الكثير من المشكلات الاجتماعية الأخرى, وبحمد الله, تعقد الآن دورات تناقش أهمية التواصل الأسري وتأثيره على الأبناء والآباء أيضًا.. والكثير منها عن بعد, فالله أسأل أن يعيدنا إلى تلك الجلسات الأسرية الدافئة..

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

أحسنتِ وأجدتِ في الصوغ والطّرح والاختيار ، أحسن إليكِ العزيز الغفّار ..
فهذا منتشر ومُشاهد والله المستعان ، والذي أراه أنّ هذا الأب ينبعُ خيرًا ؛ إذ أنه حريص على مجالسة أولاده ، ولعل معظم ما أراه حاصلاً هو العكس ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فالأب منشغلٌ والأمّ كذلك ، والأولاد تائهون هائمون! ، والتربية تكاد تكون منعدمة إلا من رحم الله ..
وجب على أبناء كهؤلاء الإكثار من الحمد والشكر لربّهم ، فثمّة مَن هم في حاجةٍ لأبيهم ، وهو عنهم لاهٍ منشغل بمتاع الدنيا أو ما في نحوه ، سواء بقصدٍ ، أم بغفلة وغشاوة ، والله المستعان ..
فالانقطاع الأسري ـ في الواقع ـ يكون تارةً من الأبناء ، وتارةً من الأباء أنفسهم !..

جزاكِ الله خيرًا أخية ، وأسبغ عليكِ نعمه وآلاءه ، وردّنا وأهلينا إلى سواء سبيله .. آمين

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما شاء الله اختاه ، جزاك الله خيرا ، فعلا ، انقطاع التواصل بين أفراد الاسرة الواحدة بات من المشاكل التي تولد مشاكل اخرى ، والله المستعان .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلك المقطوع!
عنوان يشد الأنتباه!
فعلا محتوى يصل للبؤره المفتوحه الذي لازالت مفتوحه في كثيــرا من المنازل
وفي حقيقة الأمر أختي محبة الفضيلة ..تحوت في عقلي فكره لماذا لاأعمل بحث عن هذه الظاهره,,(فكره جاآآآري التفكير فيها أبتسامه)

----------


## العارفة بالله

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جميلة ومعبرة

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاكن الله الخير الوافر العميم .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكِ الله خيرا ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، أما اليوم الاتصال بالأنترنت لايحتاج لسلك! يمكن الاتصال به عن بعد.
*

----------


## أم يعقوب

قصةٌ مؤثرةٌ  ، وسائلُ التواصلِ الحديثةُ وبرامجُهُ المتطورةُ فتحتِ الآفاقَ ،وزادتِ التفاعلَ الاجتماعيَّ الإلكترونيَّ ، ولكنَّ الثمنَ تمثّلَ في التفككِ الأسريِّ والانطواءِ عنِ الحياةِ الواقعيةِ .جزاكِ اللهُ خيرَ الجزاءِ أختي الفاضلةَ

----------

